
Google's clever plan to stop Daesh recruits - dragonbonheur
https://www.wired.com/2016/09/googles-clever-plan-stop-aspiring-isis-recruits/
======
gjolund
This is such a horrible idea, and not the role I want google playing in
society at all.

